
At what time of day does famous programmers work? Part 2. Workweek vs. Weekend - sahin-boydas
https://ivan.bessarabov.com/blog/famous-programmers-work-time-part-2-workweek-vs-weekend
======
sahin-boydas
part 1:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20468870](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20468870)

------
Juliate
Do they have kids?

